# Health care proxy?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Was wondering if'n you had one or not and if it was up to date; as I found out mine isn't.
Years ago I signed one and had copies at the hospital, doc's office, and at home.

Now I found out because of some change in the rules/laws/something mine is no longer valid.
Why, because one of my witnesses was the nurse at the doctor's office. Seems that now a witness "can not be the healthcare agent or alternate". Therefore mine is null & void.

Got a new form, got to yet fill it out because want to make sure who I name as health care agent is going to full-fill my wishes. One I had on the old form is no longer wanting the "job"....


----------



## edwardcharette (Dec 5, 2016)

As you might be knowing a health care proxy (durable power of attorney should give your agent, legal rights to make decisions on your behalf. Aware of the technical flaws in many online health care marketplaces. Some people take the help of in-person guidance from trained assisters.
Agents could help you in dealing with grappling delays and hassles and coverage details.
Healthcare training institute at ajax says regardless of age or health, one should anticipate a physical illness to make medical choices. Addressing such issues when you are healthy would be wise.
In some states as a health care agent or health care power of attorney, legally he can access your medical records. Sign four copies of this document. Keep one copy with you.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I had a huge surgery last month. The hospital asked if i had one. No. Then they had me sign a paper for my son to act if i cant.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Living will, Health Care power of Attorney and Last will and Testament are all up to date, notarized and filed with those whom may be called on to execute those items.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Actually, your living will needs not to be "filed" with whomever, it needs to be on your bedroom door or wherever the EMT's or paramedics can find it in your home when they are called. Especially if you do not want any emergency medical procedures done. 
A copy along with Power of Medical Atty., etc. can be with someone else, but not in your safety deposit bank box.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Wolf mom said:


> Actually, your living will needs not to be "filed" with whomever, it needs to be on your bedroom door or wherever the EMT's or paramedics can find it in your home when they are called. Especially if you do not want any emergency medical procedures done.
> A copy along with Power of Medical Atty., etc. can be with someone else, but not in your safety deposit bank box.


So true so true..... But being on my bedroom door isn't going to help me if I'm out and about and something happens. That is why my doc and local hospital(s) have copies. But hey to each his own....


----------

